# كتاب باللغة العربية لشرح برنامجي Arc Gis desktop 9.1 و 9.2



## [email protected]™ (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
بإختصار شديد 
هذا رابط الكتاب
http://ifile.it/u64w85o

​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الكريم, كتابان مفيدان جدا.


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 مايو 2010)

جازاكم الله خيرا اخونا الفاضل
mamq
كتابين قيمين 
جعل الله عملك في ميزان حسناتك شكرا لكم
م/مريم


----------



## [email protected]™ (18 مايو 2010)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الكريم, كتابان مفيدان جدا.


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## [email protected]™ (18 مايو 2010)

مريم محمد علي قال:


> جازاكم الله خيرا اخونا الفاضل
> mamq
> كتابين قيمين
> جعل الله عملك في ميزان حسناتك شكرا لكم
> م/مريم


جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم
و اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين
​


----------



## العسيلاتى (18 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (18 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng-omar (18 مايو 2010)

الف شكر
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## [email protected]™ (19 مايو 2010)

العسيلاتى قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووور





eng.khaledraslan قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا





eng-omar قال:


> الف شكر
> وجزاك الله خير



جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## محمد عميرة (20 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مريم محمد علي (20 مايو 2010)

بإنتظار الجديد دوما
بارك الله فيكم
م مريم


----------



## [email protected]™ (22 مايو 2010)

محمد عميرة قال:


> الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه
> جزاك الله كل خير





مريم محمد علي قال:


> بإنتظار الجديد دوما
> بارك الله فيكم
> م مريم


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## كفاح عبدالرحمن (26 مايو 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## [email protected]™ (26 مايو 2010)

كفاح عبدالرحمن قال:


> مشكووووور


جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## أبو يوسف الطحاوى (27 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## [email protected]™ (29 مايو 2010)

أبو يوسف الطحاوى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## أنشائي (29 مايو 2010)

شكراً على الكتاب ، وبعد تصفحه وجد فية معلومات قيمة .
جزاك الله كل خير .
تحياتي ...


----------



## [email protected]™ (30 مايو 2010)

أنشائي قال:


> شكراً على الكتاب ، وبعد تصفحه وجد فية معلومات قيمة .
> جزاك الله كل خير .
> تحياتي ...


جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم و نفعنا الله و إياكم بما علمنا
​


----------



## maghmoor (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"وبارك فيك!


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (30 مايو 2010)

صعب علي تحميل الملف من الرابط لا ادري ما المشكلة 

هل يوجد رابط اخر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## [email protected]™ (30 مايو 2010)

maghmoor قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا"وبارك فيك!





م علي بن عفيف قال:


> صعب علي تحميل الملف من الرابط لا ادري ما المشكلة
> 
> هل يوجد رابط اخر وجزاك الله خير


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
أخي علي الرابط يعمل و لكن سوف أرفعه لك على موقع آخر 
​


----------



## KING 1 (2 يونيو 2010)

*شكراً*


----------



## [email protected]™ (2 يونيو 2010)

king 1 قال:


> *شكراً*


العفو أخي جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## ياسر زين (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكورة اختى الفاضلة وجزاكى الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد فؤاد الافندى (3 يونيو 2010)

كتاب رائعة جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (5 يونيو 2010)

ياسر زين قال:


> مشكورة اختى الفاضلة وجزاكى الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


جزانا الله و إياك أخي و بارك الله فيك
أخوك محمد عادل​


أحمد فؤاد الافندى قال:


> كتاب رائعة جدا
> بارك الله فيك


جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## أحلام بريئة (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير أخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب القيم 
و جعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## الياس امين (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في نفسك ووقتك وأهلك ومالك


----------



## alianber (5 يوليو 2010)

حشرك الله مع شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية


----------



## [email protected]™ (7 يوليو 2010)

أحلام بريئة قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير أخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب القيم
> و جعله في ميزان حسناتك​





الياس امين قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في نفسك ووقتك وأهلك ومالك





alianber قال:


> حشرك الله مع شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية




جزاكم الله خير جميعا و نفعنا الله و إياكم بما علمنا
​


----------



## المهندس بتول العلي (9 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## [email protected]™ (11 يوليو 2010)

المهندس بتول العلي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم



جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## eng:nour (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## [email protected]™ (24 يوليو 2010)

eng:nour قال:


> جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng:nour (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## [email protected]™ (24 يوليو 2010)

eng:nour قال:


> جزاك الله خيراااااااا



:20: :20:
جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## حارث البدراني (16 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## [email protected]™ (18 أغسطس 2010)

حارث البدراني قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## علاء900 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا عالكتاب


----------



## rami_ahmad (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*bark allh fekom*

...gzakm allh alf 7q'yer


----------



## [email protected]™ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

علاء900 قال:


> شكرا عالكتاب





rami_ahmad قال:


> ...gzakm allh alf 7q'yer[/QUOTE]
> جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## [email protected]™ (18 سبتمبر 2010)

قاسم الكيميائي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## وعمو (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و مزيدا من العطاء و التألق


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

وعمو قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير و مزيدا من العطاء و التألق


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## فارس المخلافي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل وجاز الله عنا خيرا


----------



## [email protected]™ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

فارس المخلافي قال:


> اخي العزيز الرابط لا يعمل وجاز الله عنا خيرا



تم تجربة الرابط و الرابط يعمل و إليك رابط آخر 
http://hotfile.com/dl/85547085/a0d66dd/_GIS_FROM_START_A_Shamry.pdf.html​


----------



## basyo2020 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## [email protected]™ (19 ديسمبر 2010)

basyo2020 قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## م / ابو دانيال (3 يناير 2011)

حاولت الدخول ع الرابط بس ما ادري وش المشكله 
اما حلها ان وجدت 
وشاكر لك


----------



## [email protected]™ (3 يناير 2011)

mamq قال:


> إليك رابط آخر أخي العزيز
> http://hotfile.com/dl/85547085/a0d66dd/_gis_from_start_a_shamry.pdf.html​





م / ابو دانيال قال:


> حاولت الدخول ع الرابط بس ما ادري وش المشكله
> اما حلها ان وجدت
> وشاكر لك



أرجو إخباري إن واجهت مشكله أخرى
​


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## [email protected]™ (9 يناير 2011)

علاء900 قال:


> شكرا عالكتاب





rami_ahmad قال:


> ...gzakm allh alf 7q'yer



جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم 
​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## [email protected]™ (10 يناير 2011)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم 
​


----------



## TOP.ROMANTIC (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## [email protected]™ (12 يناير 2011)

top.romantic قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس



العفو جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## علياء على حمدى (30 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## memo110 (31 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاكم الله خيراً .


----------



## [email protected]™ (6 فبراير 2011)

علياء على حمدى قال:


> شكرا لك





memo110 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً وجزاكم الله خيراً .


جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## sepan (15 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## [email protected]™ (19 فبراير 2011)

sepan قال:


> الف شكر لك اخي الكريم



*جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك 
*​


----------



## alwdod_2010 (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك يا اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alwdod_2010 (20 فبراير 2011)

ممكن شرح على برنامج gis


----------



## alwdod_2010 (20 فبراير 2011)

وجزاكم اللة خيرا على ها الموقع الرائع


----------



## الله الله اكبر (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي الكتاب


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 فبراير 2011)

alwdod_2010 قال:


> شكرا ليك يا اخي جزاك الله خيرا





alwdod_2010 قال:


> وجزاكم اللة خيرا على ها الموقع الرائع





الله الله اكبر قال:


> شكرا جزيلا علي الكتاب




جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم ​


----------



## sepan (23 فبراير 2011)

*الف شكر
وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## [email protected]™ (24 فبراير 2011)

sepan قال:


> *الف شكر
> وجزاك الله خير*​



*جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
*​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## [email protected]™ (26 فبراير 2011)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


*جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم *​


----------



## hama1 (6 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## [email protected]™ (21 مارس 2011)

hama1 قال:


> شكرا على الكتاب



جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## Eng Maro 2000 (21 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## abdallahothman (22 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا وغفر لكم


----------



## وائل المك (5 أبريل 2011)

كتاب راااااائع الله يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## فهد 2010 (5 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (11 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (16 أبريل 2011)

eng maro 2000 قال:


> بارك الله فيك​





abdallahothman قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خيرا وغفر لكم





وائل المك قال:


> كتاب راااااائع الله يجزيك خير الجزاء





فهد 2010 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا





ابو عباده المصري قال:


> مشكور يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


*جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم *​


----------



## osmmsr (20 أبريل 2011)

أشكركم لكن ملاحظة مهمة الملف يحوي الكتاب للصفحة (186) نهاية الفصل السادس ليقفز إلى الصفحة(555) الفصل السابع عشر، هل يمكن الحصول على الجز ءالمفقود. (المعروف بتمامه)


----------



## bakr salman (20 أبريل 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل أعزك الله يا اخى لو تكرمت اعادة الرابط مرة اخرى


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 أبريل 2011)

bakr salman قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل أعزك الله يا اخى لو تكرمت اعادة الرابط مرة اخرى



جزاكم الله خير أخي و بارك الله فيكم إليك رابط سيرفر به 5 سيرفرات حمل من أي واحد 
http://www.multiupload.com/B6WYZC5TJA
​


----------



## ثناء مدني (25 أبريل 2011)

اين رابط تحميل الكتاب


----------



## [email protected]™ (28 أبريل 2011)

ثناء مدني قال:


> اين رابط تحميل الكتاب


جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم إليكي رابط سيرفر به 5 سيرفرات حملي من أي واحد 
http://www.multiupload.com/B6WYZC5TJA


----------



## mmelsyed (30 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب


----------



## Eng.WOLF (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووور كتير ... كتير هالكتاب بيفيدني باختصاصي .. تحياتي


----------



## [email protected]™ (5 مايو 2011)

mmelsyed قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على الكتاب





eng.wolf قال:


> مشكوووور كتير ... كتير هالكتاب بيفيدني باختصاصي .. تحياتي



جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم جميعا بالتوفيق إن شاء الله 
​


----------



## مؤمن حماده (23 أبريل 2012)

*الرابط لا يعمل*

يرجو رفع الكتب علي روايط جيده مثل الميديا فاير او فور شير 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## osamap (10 مايو 2012)

how i can downlod this file from ifile.it


----------



## safa aldin (11 مايو 2012)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف مع الشكر


----------



## haleemgis (25 يونيو 2012)

مشكور جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم محمد عرفان (19 يوليو 2012)

اخي الكريم الكتاب مش موجود ممكن ترفع الملف تاني من فضلك


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (3 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

